# SL Restoration - Bentley Continental GTC



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thought it was about time for another installment so here we go . . .

This 2007 Bentley Continental GTC was brought to us with the task of returning it to its former glory.










On arrival it seemed to be wearing little more than your average layer of grime due to its neglect




























As always the 1st step was to remove as much debris as possible prior to any form of contact washing so a good soak with Auto Finesse Citrus Power to all the lower panels & wheels followed by a thorough blast with the pressure washer










Next up the arches & tyres were tackled with Auto Finesse Verso (diluted 4:1) and a variety of brushes



















Wheels were cleaned using Auto Finesse Imperial & various brushes/wheel woollies



















Wheels were then treated with Auto Finesse Iron Out to remove any traces of iron contamination










Next up the roof was cleaned with GTechniq W2 (diluted 1:5) & a Vikan nail brush, then rinsed with the pressure washer at low pressure










Next up all the badges, grilles & shuts etc were seen to with Auto Finesse Citrus Power & a small hog hair detailing brush










Then it was time for a nice long soak with Auto Finesse Avalanche with a dash of the new formula Lather for increased dwell time










After rinsing it was safely washed via the 2BM, Auto Finesse Lather & a Megiuars Lambswool Mitt










Bodywork was then decontaminated with Auto Finesse Oblitarate followed by Iron Out & given a final soak with Valet Pro Snow Foam Combo 2 (this is our post decontamination favourite due to the addition of degreasers making it ideal in removal of all the remaining residues)










Once rinsed the GT was then dried with Uber Plush Towels & a combination of the Metro Blaster & compressed air gun










The remaining standing water on the roof was extracted at this stage with the Karcher Puzzi 100










Once clayed & thoroughly wiped down with Spies Hecker 7010 the size of the task soon became apparent . . .










Paint thicknesses were taken confirming that all was in its original condition, delicate trims were either taped up or removed & correction commenced.

After a few tests, for the cutting stage I opted for a mixture of the Rupes Big Foot LHR15 & 21 machines coupled with their green pad and Flexipads cutting MF pad with Megiuars 105 compound










In no particular order various before & afters (all pre-refining)



















Closer in under the 50w LED Daylight lamp










Some before & afters (all checked under various lighting with plenty of 7010 wipedowns to ensure the correction work was true)























































50/50 showing the improvement after just pass (IMO it also highlights the need for checking with different light sources)



















Still to refine










Tailights were polished with the Rupes LHR75 & a Lake Country Ultra Fibre pad with Megs D300










Sharpening them up nicely










The first refining stage was carried out using the Festool RAP 150 teamed with a 3M finishing pad & Megiuars 205










Getting there










Once completed it was time for a 2nd refining stage with the Festool Rotex 125 teamed with a Chemical Guys Hexlogic finishing pad & Polish Angel Final Master Polish II










This sharpened up proceedings nicely . . .










Once the fabric roof had been protected with GTechniq I1, via a paintbrush rather than a sprayer (we find this increases durability as it works the protector into the fibres) Paint was then cleansed with Auto Finesse Rejuvinate










Then protected with Auto Finesse Desire (3 coats in total spaced throughout the day & night)










Chrome trims & badges dealt with courtesy of Auto Finesse Tripple3



















Glass cleaned throughout with Auto Finesse Crystal










Wheels thoroughly cleansed with 7010 prior to protecting with GTechniq C5 Wheel Armour



















Tyres dressed with 2 coats of Auto Finesse Satin










Tailpipes brought back to life with Auto Finesse Mercury & #0000 wire wool










And of course every detailers nightmare 'the grille' this was tackled with Tripple3 & a mixture of a very sore finger & a biro wrapped in a MF cloth










Door shuts polished with Tripple3, door strikers with Mercury










Kick plates given a tidy up with Mercury










A few final checks under the sun gun



















Interior hovered & wiped down with Auto Finesse Spritz, all the very tired leather work treated with Zaino Z9 & Z10










And we were there!!! So here's the usual variety of finished shots from inside & outside the unit



























































































As always thanks for taking the time to read if you managed it this far


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great Nick, top job as always.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Top work and write up Nick :thumb:


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome job, looks better than new


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

awesome work Nick


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Unbelievable 

Game changer. 

Top top top work.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Great job and a testimony to your skill and patience :thumb: 

Your customer must have been chuffed to pieces. I hope you signed him / her up to maintain the vehicle detailing from now on.... It makes me cringe to think that they could be taking it through a £5 hand car wash next week!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A great job and memorable result, thanks for sharing.

John THt.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Superb work.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Absolute fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice, top work.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Top work, fantastic writeup:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, amazing work on Bentley. Looks superb, :thumb:.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Great work Nick (for both write up & the detail) 
Thanks for the Biro 'special tool' tip :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Amazing work as always nick. Very thorough


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

What a result! your commitment to the true nature of the finish by checking progress with different light sources was an eye opener.

Showing the owners some of those shots would surely help to convince them that keeping the paint in shape requires a skilled touch, such as yours, not the £5 swirlmongers!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Right out of the top drawer Nick.

I am sure the second refining stage made that extra difference as the finish is sublime:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work Nick, but you really need to have your machine on for photos , I am just going to think you are a poser now  ..


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work Nick


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A fantastic result looks stunning


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

amazing finish excellent work


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

100% glossy and revived...speachless here


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, that's taken years off! Such attention to detail too! Thanks for posting so many photos!


----------

